# Activision buys Candy Crush developer for $5.9 billion



## Flash (Nov 3, 2015)

Activision  said:
			
		

> Activision Blizzard believes that the addition of King's highly-complementary business will position Activision Blizzard as a global leader in interactive entertainment across mobile, console and PC platforms, and positions the company for future growth. The combined company will have a world-class interactive entertainment portfolio of top-performing franchises, including two of the top five highest-grossing mobile games in the U.S. (Candy Crush Saga, Candy Crush Soda Saga), the world's most successful console game franchise (Call of Duty), and the world's most successful personal computing franchise (World of Warcraft), as well as such well known franchises as Blizzard Entertainment's Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft, StarCraft, and Diablo and Activision Publishing's Guitar Hero, Skylanders and Destiny, along with over 1,000 game titles in its library.



Activision buys Candy Crush developer for $5.9 billion | Windows Central


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2015)

5.9Billion ...wow thats a huge amount really


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2015)

Soon you'll be able to send CC request from within COD. Awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2015)

Woah...now I am imagining Captain Price selling candies in Candy Crush


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2015)

I wonder, why such a big AAA company bought mobile-game making company.. plans to step up in mobile gaming?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> I wonder, why such a big AAA company bought mobile-game making company.. plans to step up in mobile gaming?


Money

Cause mobile gaming generate more revenue from IAP compared to normal games with their dlc


----------

